

An open source Google Reader replacement: Sismics Reader - jb17
http://www.sismics.com/reader/

======
donretag
An RSS reader without synchronization is not a Google Reader replacement.

~~~
shmerl
Someone suggested using TinyTinyRSS + Liferea.

~~~
jeena
I wasn't able to get Liferea to work with TTRSS, and I really tried :-/.
Therefor I wrote one myself but it has only the possibility to show posts, no
list or anything because I never used that
[http://jabs.nu/feedthemonkey](http://jabs.nu/feedthemonkey) I assume most of
the people will not be comfortable with it.

~~~
shmerl
Interesting. Did you try to write a mobile client for Nemo or Sailfish as
well?

~~~
jeena
No not really, actually I didn't even know wat Nemo or Sailfish was before you
posted it and I searched for it.

~~~
shmerl
They are Qt centric, so I thought you've heard of them, since you work on Qt
based client.

* [https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Nemo](https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Nemo)

* [https://sailfishos.org/](https://sailfishos.org/)

------
astrojams
An RSS reader that won't use the "j" and "K" keys to iterate forward and
backwards through the articles is useless to me.

~~~
alex_doom
Right? To me that's the only reason I stayed with Google for so long, key
commands to quickly jump through several hundred items.

------
gyaresu
Sorry about posting here. Couldn't find a bug report link on your website:

wheezy/sid (Really Mint Linux but whatever)

openjdk-7-jre:i386

$ sudo dpkg -i reader-1.1.1.deb

dpkg: error processing reader-1.1.1.deb (--install):

parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 2 package 'reader':

error in Version string '${reader.version}': version number does not start
with digit

Errors were encountered while processing: reader-1.1.1.deb

Hope that helps.

~~~
Jendib
Thank you, I have just fix the issue on Debian packaging

------
Spittie
Seems good, I like it. I might try it later on my server (hopefully it's not
too heavy on the system, since I'm going to try it in a small vps).

But it's still another reader that I'll probably not use. Why? Because since
there isn't an open standard for RSS reader I can't use it with the client I
want.

I'm not saying it's your fault, as it sure isn't. But it's sad that we didn't
learn this from the death of Google Reader. There were some talk about
creating an open standard right after it's death, but nothing major came out
of it.

This is also why I'm still using Google Reader, because every RSS reader out
of there doesn't have either a mobile client or a website that I like. If
there were an open standard, I could use the mobile client I want, the desktop
client I want, and rely on the backend for synchronization and reading on
computer without a desktop client.

~~~
Jendib
This is true there isn't a standard for RSS feeds synchronizer, but Sismics
Reader provide an open JSON API, so you can write whatever client you want, on
any platform you prefer

~~~
Spittie
This is great, but every developer has to include your API to get it's app
working with your service. And he has to do it for every service that he want
to support (Feedly, FeedBin, Feever, NewsBlur...).

My rant was not about Sismics not providing an API, but the lack of a standard
open API for RSS readers. Beside that, Sismics seems pretty great.

------
Semaphor
Looks nice, just ran the installer on my Windows machine and besides needing 3
restarts for it to finally work, it is too buggy to use.

Importing my feeds works for 5 of them for a short while, after getting the
items for the 5th feed it reverts to thinking I have no feeds at all.

~~~
Jendib
Hi, I'm one of the 2 developers, can you add an issue on GitHub and join your
XML, so we can fix this?

~~~
Semaphor
Done, should have done it instantly, sorry for that :)

------
abrowne
Looks good, and I like the mobile web view. Key missing feature for me:
oldest-first view.

[Edit]: Also, keyboard shortcuts (most important for me: jk for
next/previous).

~~~
Jendib
Keyboard shortcuts should be in the next release (there is an issue about it
on GitHub)

------
jzelinskie
This looks pretty promising. Judging from the demo, they have the UI close
enough. They need to offer it as a service, though. I like that I have the
freedom to run my own server, but I really don't want to have to bother in
practice.

~~~
abrowne
I agree. This — service plus open source — is the model for my Google Reader
replacement of choice, FeedHQ [1].

[1]: [http://feedhq.org/](http://feedhq.org/)

~~~
Numberwang
What is it with every new site developed by HN:ers. No screenshots and
required signup to learn more.

~~~
abrowne
Here are a couple really quick screenshots. Let me know if there's anything
else you'd like to see.

Unread view, one unread post:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/611024/feedhq/Screen%20S...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/611024/feedhq/Screen%20Shot%202013-06-26%20at%201.28.42%20PM.png)

Post view:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/611024/feedhq/Screen%20S...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/611024/feedhq/Screen%20Shot%202013-06-26%20at%201.28.50%20PM.png)

[edit: moved files in my dropbox]

------
platz
I like the decisions so far! On a pure style/preference note, I prefer content
over chrome to an almost absurd degree - the margins around the individual
posts could be tighter maybe?

~~~
Jendib
Sure, there is a theming system, so you can fully customize the CSS

------
jeena
A Google Reader replacement for me is some sync-server with which I can sync
read/unread between a native feed reader on my iPhone, my ThinkPad, my Android
tablet and my iMac.

~~~
tracker1
With all the cloud DBs available... one would think you could simply target
one of them as a platform (say mongodb) and that you could define a set of
collections/tables/account to use. You could get quite a bit of data in a free
account level with couchbase or mongolab. You wouldn't even need to store the
full article, just the feeds, urls, dtm and read status... you could do more,
but it could work.

For that matter, one could come up with such a "MyData" system that works with
the DropBox API or something similar.

~~~
jeena
I would like just a protocol for which I or basically anyone could implement a
server and a client, kind of like SMTP and IMAP for email (but as a REST
service or something easier)

------
handelaar
Installed on Windows. OK. Presents a login prompt. Accepts no username that
exists on the system.

/uninstall

------
richardlblair
This is awesome. To those listing the faults: It's on github. Fork it, fix it,
push it, pull (request) it.

------
webwanderings
How is this a desktop client and mobile at the same time?

~~~
dubcanada
Good old Java! Though I personally would never want what is suppose to be a
slim low memory footprint application (reading text) to be ran by Java. But
that's more of a personal objection, and has nothing to do with the actual
product.

~~~
webwanderings
But where does the feeds reside, local or remote?

~~~
Jendib
The feeds are remotely synchronized on the server, so you will see the same
since whatever your client is (mobile or desktop)

~~~
webwanderings
Okay interesting. But it currently doesn't seem to have all the bells and
whistles for a local or a web client. Something tells me my memory usage will
shot up if I attempt to import thousands of feeds into it. Besides, the
fetching doesn't appear to be near the real-time (HN rss it pulled in for me,
were at least an hour or more delayed).

Anyways, my installation on the windows went well. For now I'm back to testing
InoReader.

